# Severe Computer Issues



## Dar (Feb 16, 2014)

So about a week or two ago, I got my new PC. Unfortunately, I got hit by a severe error before I could get a virus protection program on. Almost nothing on my PC is working, including Internet Explorer. I don't know for sure, but I believe several necessary files have been deleted (including the ones necessary to reset the computer). I've tried using my Windows Reinstallation disc, but that didn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## Negrek (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmm. In what way did the reinstallation disc not work?

Did you have system restore set up, and if so, is there a restore point available from before everything on the computer went all pear-shaped?


----------



## Dar (Feb 19, 2014)

It worked halfway, then stopped. The next time I tried it, it refused to even start the disc.

Yes, but that didn't seem to accomplish anythong.


----------



## Hiikaru (Feb 19, 2014)

How do the things on your computer "not work"? Like do they just not open at all? Do they crash? Is there an error message? What happens if you run a not-working problem from cmd? (like IE)

What caused you to suspect that necessary files were deleted?

When your disc stopped, did it stop loading? Could you still click on things? What's "refused to even start the disc"? Was there an error?

How did the system restore accomplish nothing? Like, you restored it, but it was still the same as before? How many restore points did you try? What was the oldest one you tried using?

Can you load Windows in safe mode?

If you open up task manager, are there any suspicious-looking programs? With a lot of the viruses I got when I used to use Windows, if I opened task manager on startup, I could quickly close the virus, and it would stay away for long enough that I could work on fixing the computer some.

Also, what's keeping you from destroying the broken Windows and starting from scratch? If you have files you need to save, you could install a new Windows (in addition to the broken one), which would let you save the files. Then you could destroy both Windows and do a new install. Alternatively, you could make an Ubuntu Live CD on another computer (this is free to do) to look at the files.


----------



## Dar (Feb 19, 2014)

Hiikaru said:


> How do the things on your computer "not work"? Like do they just not open at all? Do they crash? Is there an error message? What happens if you run a not-working problem from cmd? (like IE)


I get a message stating that (file name) is missing.



> What caused you to suspect that necessary files were deleted?


^



> When your disc stopped, did it stop loading? Could you still click on things? What's "refused to even start the disc"? Was there an error?


Yes, there was an error. I dpn't recall what, but I know it was different than the beforementioned error.



> How did the system restore accomplish nothing? Like, you restored it, but it was still the same as before? How many restore points did you try? What was the oldest one you tried using?


Yes, the restore made it the same as it was before. I don't understand your other two questions.



> Can you load Windows in safe mode?


If I can, I don't know how.



> If you open up task manager, are there any suspicious-looking programs? With a lot of the viruses I got when I used to use Windows, if I opened task manager on startup, I could quickly close the virus, and it would stay away for long enough that I could work on fixing the computer some.


No programs seem to be running.



> Also, what's keeping you from destroying the broken Windows and starting from scratch? If you have files you need to save, you could install a new Windows (in addition to the broken one), which would let you save the files. Then you could destroy both Windows and do a new install. Alternatively, you could make an Ubuntu Live CD on another computer (this is free to do) to look at the files.


I don't know about Ubuntu, but when trying to destroy it, I get the same message that files are missing and it doesn't start.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm not actually sure how the Windows reinstallation disc works. Do you put it in the drive once you're already in Windows and run from there, or do you restart the computer and have it load from the CD instead of your normal operating system? Either way, it would be helpful to know what error you receive when you try to run it now.

How are you trying to get rid of Windows at present? You shouldn't need to start it up to do so.


----------

